# sprinkler pump over heats



## Keith O (May 31, 2008)

I replaced the seals in a goulds 1hp sprinkler pump. It will pull water but the motor quickly overheats and then it shuts down. It runs very quiet unlike my jet pump that seems to work fine but makes a lot of noise.  Does anyone have an idea what the problem could be?


----------



## triple D (May 31, 2008)

If it is pulling from pond or stream it may be clogged. Try to backflush the pickup line with garden hose or something. Or maybe the outlet is plugged, try removing the output line at coupling and run pump with no load. If that works you might have problems on pressure side of system. Good luck.....


----------



## victoriastiles (Sep 29, 2011)

If you have cord damage. This will cause over-heating, an overall loss of power. If the cord is damaged, it acts like a minor/major kink in a  clog in a water pipe and the cord can not deliver adequate electrical flow to the tool's motor. This means the tool will have to work significantly harder to perform which will, in turn, cause the motor to heat-up which will eventually cause damage to the tool's interior components. Always use the shortest length extension cord possible.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 29, 2011)

Knowing something other than you have a Goulds Sprinkler pump would be helpful.  The size and length of wire your feeding it with from the main breaker out is very important.  The age of the pump/motor.  Did it ever run normal for you or is it one you just acquired?


----------

